# gnutls?

## D-LINC

Is there any reason why I shouldn't just make the gnutls flag global? I was curious because recently I was merging the lynx package, and saw that it can use gnutls libs instead of openssl. According to the wikipedia article the gnutls libs support the more modern TLS versions, and the licensing is a bit more to my liking. But since this doesn't seem to be the default I thought it might be worth asking about it.

----------

## ultraincognito

 *D-LINC wrote:*   

> Is there any reason why I shouldn't just make the gnutls flag global?

 

I think not.

----------

